# Feeding for race



## whitesandmore (Aug 4, 2011)

Any tips on feeding for preparation of 300 to 500 mile race?


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Only safflower before you crate the up.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

For old bird racing,just put feed in the tray,and let them eat "What they want"....They are old birds,and they know what they want...Don`t hold back any feed for 500 to 600 mile races...For 300 miles,don`t over feed....Give a few peanuts to each pigeon in his/her box....Make sure they have 3 to 5 nuts each bird,one day before shipping,and on shipping day....Water is just as important,if not even more so then food,especially if it is hot....Birds will go down to drink during the race...And that`s how you lose the race....Alamo


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Load up on fats. I'd say their mix should be at least 10% fats for the days leading up to the race. That's the short answer. How you do that can be complicated.


----------



## whitesandmore (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok, so which seeds are high in fat? Safflower and sunflower hearts? What else?


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Hemp, peanuts ,rape seed and flax seed and many of the oils made from seeds are good too and the oil alone can add 1% fat to the feed , but this too can be over done and cause loose droppings. Flax and rape seed just before basketing can add fatty acids in the blood but it too late as a stored source of fat in the muscle . It could be helpful for the start of a race though. Conversion of feed to body fat stored in the red muscle requires 48 hours so you really need to have a weekly feeding plan not just the day of shipping because by then its too late to make a big difference . I have also been reading up on the value of lecithins in the processing of the extra fats feed to birds before a race and all thought I haven't tried this myself I plan to incorporate it into the feeding this year. Lecithins help the birds use the fats in the feed much better than without the lecithins because birds don't have a gall bladder to make bile.
Try to start lighter feeding at the beginning of the week and work more fats in the diet from Tuesday on to the shipping day for longer ( 500) and head wind races and from Wed on for 300 miles.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Now that you have a few answers to your question,you need to tell us if your racing Natural or Widowhood or DBLE Widowhood...BECAUSE,the feeding is different for these systems....So forget all of the above answers,untill you tell us what system your using...Alamo


----------



## whitesandmore (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm flying natural.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Then the info I gave you is correct...If your birds have babies in the nest,do not hold feed back...Give them all they want...Extra safflower,and a few nuts are great also,if your flying natural....With flying natural,it`s all about good healthy pigeons,that are motivated to return to the nest....Either cocks or hens....If you want to send both parents to the race,and they have one baby,get a magic marker and put a X on the baby,and put it in a bowl from another pair,as long as the babies are about the same size....That`s the main point in this....If the baby is already banded,match it with another baby the same size,because the babies need to be fed the same....If the baby is a couple of days old,it`s the same thing....Good Luck....Alamo
PS:Racing old bird Natural is great,but any pairs you have should ONLY have ONE baby at a time....To much energy is wasted feeding TWO babies,and racing long distances....
The birds need to keep their strenght up also,even though they have a baby.....


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm not going to say that it's the best system but I think for beginners , Widow Hood is the easiest system to learn and manage with very few chances to mess up. Feeding is easy too and you can always race your hens as you develop with your system. One draw back is you need a loft with separate room for the cocks and hens . I've been wanting to try this system and have been remodeling my loft so I can have my cocks with a nest box and a room for hens and an extra room if I want to keep some birds natural. Of course I have a young bird room too . For me working away from home It would be easy for my wife to let the birds out separate , Cocks one day and Hens the next . Not a lot of messing around and worrying about hen laying eggs in the race basket and keeping records on how old the eggs in nest 1 are . Not miles and miles of road training , just loft fly the birds and maybe on Friday open the hen door or just place a nest bowl in the nest boxes on Friday , seams simple enough , AND no extra babies That I don't need.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

*longer races*

I know this is not what you asked, but just like its important to feed right...I would be sure the bird is rested, for example....perhaps 2 shorter races 100 to 175 miles and then 3 weeks rest with the bird being shipped at the end of the 3rd week. I cant speak for everyone, but I have found improved results with a well rested properly fed pigeon.


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

Airbaby said:


> I know this is not what you asked, but just like its important to feed right...I would be sure the bird is rested, for example....perhaps 2 shorter races 100 to 175 miles and then 3 weeks rest with the bird being shipped at the end of the 3rd week. I cant speak for everyone, but I have found improved results with a well rested properly fed pigeon.


I agree, once a bird has been conditioned rest is the best tonic you can give a bird other than the normal proper care!


----------



## jtronics (May 6, 2012)

High fats seeds produce less fats that store on liver
High protein produce less fats that store on liver
High carbo produce high fats energy that will store on liver

As for me just gave them same mixture, same food that they eat every week. Let them pick what they want. If those bird are really good theres nothin to worry.


----------

